# 4 months old no mouth eye coordination



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Is this normal? Pippin is 4 months old and he can't catch anything in his mouth nor does he try if I toss food to him Ora ball he will let it hit him in the face. Okay well just now he started trying to catch food but toys still hit him in the face. Any suggestions? I don't mind throwing food at Jim but honestly don't. Feel comfortable with the idea of throwing toys at his face.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Give him time. My one year old can still have a ball bounce off his nose. Most times he catches it now. Start close rolling it to him. the do short bounce on ground so he can catch it on bounce. Wont hurt him.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Totally normal. Kopper (6 months) still just kind of watches it fall to the ground and then picks it up.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Give him time 
At first I had to throw food almost directly into Jax's mouth and at one year I could just launch something into the air and he could catch it no matter what direction I threw it in 
PS are you typing on an iPad or do you really not mind throwing food at Jim? :rofl:


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Totally normal. If I tossed Freyja a treat she would sound like an alligator as she kept trying to catch it. She finally developed eye-mouth coordination around 9 months. She'll still miss items but it's not as often.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Give him time
> At first I had to throw food almost directly into Jax's mouth and at one year I could just launch something into the air and he could catch it no matter what direction I threw it in
> PS are you typing on an iPad or do you really not mind throwing food at Jim? :rofl:


Lol yeah am on the iPad.sorry for the typo though I am sure throwing food at Jim might be fun. Though I don't know a Jim


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i think the way i got Triad to catch a ball is i was playing fetch and when i had the ball he would just run out stop and wait then i throw it and he would jump up and catch it


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

Our pup is 5 1/2 months and just with in the last two weeks started to catch more with her mouth. She was the same as you where she would let balls or toys hit her nose or pass by her. We play a lot of fetch which I think helps. Just give him time and keep trying, he will get it! 

Not sure if this will help, but the first thing she caught was a plush ball, not a hard tennis ball. Now she will catch whichever.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

They are all different and my 4 month old can snatch a fly out of the air. He has been catching balls really well for over 3 weeks. On the other hand we try to play fetch and he will chase after the ball, pick it up and start to come back to me and only sometimes he actually comes back. He seems to find greater pleasure in just lying down and chewing. We are working on the retrieve, as well as dropping it for another throw.


----------

